# Help -- 2009 Fairfield (Wyndham) Points Chart



## tango4u (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi,
I would like to see their 2009 Fairfield/Wyndham Points chart.... 
My seller sent me a list of Wyndham properties along with their point charts but it is kinda out of date. I would want to know how many points would cost me (trade within Wyndham) to stay at Harbortown Point (Ventura) and at the new Oceanside (CA) property (forgot the actual name). My Wyndham resale package is still in escrow, I will not be able to bank the week with RCI yet (My seller told me that he will make reservation for me but have to trade within Wynhdam?)
Thanks!!
MN


----------



## sevenvii (Feb 17, 2009)

http://s7d1.scene7.com/s7ondemand/b...config=05_07CendWynd&vc=instanceName=CendWynd


----------



## tango4u (Feb 17, 2009)

It is same web site that I tried before, but it does not provide much help since I am not a computer wizzard and could not navigate to the resort names/information. It would take me a very looooooong time to look for one resort using this site!! However, thanks anyway!!
MN


----------



## Jya-Ning (Feb 18, 2009)

Once the point is set, it does not change the value.  So there is no out date.  It may change weeks.  The resort name is Oceanside Pier.

From that link, look at the search (left side), 2nd combox allows you to go to different section, it is at "Pacific Coast"

A much easy is to tell your seller to make reservation for you for weeks no more than x point and within week number certain range.

Jya-Ning


----------



## starlifter (Feb 18, 2009)

tango4u said:


> I would like to see their 2009 Fairfield/Wyndham Points chart....



All of the points charts are available on the Wyndham Owners Website. The forums are open to owners and other guests of Wyndham Resorts. Each resorts information is available in the Vacation Planning Room.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 18, 2009)

Jya-Ning said:


> Once the point is set, it does not change the value.  So there is no out date.  It may change weeks.  The resort name is Oceanside Pier.
> 
> From that link, look at the search (left side), 2nd combox allows you to go to different section, it is at "Pacific Coast"
> 
> ...




I agree, there has never been a change in points.  There are no outdated point charts.


----------



## tango4u (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I managed to get to the pages I want to see.
There are no changes on the point chart, however, I received from my seller a word doc for the list of Wyndham properties, along with their point chart. I guess he or someone put the information together and it is a very helpful list.
However, his list is a bit outdated because there are some new properties not make to his list.
Thanks again!!
MN


----------

